# A "three banger" stack of EDC lights!



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello fellow HDS/Arc LSH lovers,
My CPF buddy *iocheretyanny* gave me this idea, since he only has one HDS light and no Arc LSH light. What you are looking at is a novel idea, which on the surface may appear silly. But in use it is very practical, and yielded better results than I expected.

I took my two HDS lights and my Arc LSH FLuPic light, and strapped them together with a JANDD Mountaineering Co. velcro strap which I use to securely hold my hand pump onto my mountain bike's seat tube. This "stack" has a stock U60, a Seoul emitter modded U60 with a 133lm output, and an Arc LSH with roughly 54lm output on maximum. When all three lights are on maximum, the total output is about 247lm. The charm of this setup is that each light can be utilized independently within the stack, and any one, two or three may be used....or not used. The amount of light projected when all three are at maximum is amazing, especially when considering the total size of the assembly.....2 3/8" at it's widest. The beam pattern is very clean, and the three reflectors blend well in unisson.

I will be looking for a better way for the three lights to be stacked than with my velcro strap. I don't want the fix to be permanent. I use each light as an EDC and want it to be independent of the others most of the time. But as an assembly, they are ideal for when a huge amount of light is needed. Note that since each of my HDS lights has an 1/8" thick protective rubber/foam tube placed over it's head, and the Arc light does not, the fit is not what I would like it to be. For those who have three HDS lights, you will have a field day if you stack three of them as I have done. Guess what....it even tailstands! :laughing: The bottom image shows the stack the best.....


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 27, 2007)

Dude..... You must be bored! :laughing:


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Dude..... You must be bored! :laughing:


Not at all! I didn't take the concept seriously until I saw the output generated by all three lights. Hey, I know you have at least two HDS lights per my list, but maybe you have an undocumented third one hidden away?

Don't take my word as to it's integrity. Try it yourself in a dark room in "the compound."

You gots to believe,
Jeff


----------



## TOOCOOL (Apr 27, 2007)

Is it the first of April again :laughing:


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> Is it the first of April again :laughing:


Man, I'm getting slaughtered over here! It's a massacre! Two out of two posts written, each with less than an exuberant/ecstatic reaction to my images. It just makes me want to 
If I see either you "PMS" or you "TOOCRUEL" needing to borrow a light in a life or death situation, I will have no choice but to say "sorry gentlemen, I only have _one light here_ and I need it to save my own butt!" 
  
Be good skeptics,
Jeff


----------



## Daekar (Apr 27, 2007)

luxlover said:


> Man, I'm getting slaughtered over here! It's a massacre! Two out of two posts written, each with less than an exuberant/ecstatic reaction to my images. It just makes me want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately I think you might continue to get that reaction... I like the idea, actually - it's a simple solution to producing more light in a usable package using lights you already have on hand! The reason you may get a less than stellar reaction from some is that you've essentially created a Milkyspit 3-emitter light running on a parallel battery arrangement with some extra size because of the 3 different aluminum housings. Not that I'm criticizing - how much did it cost you to triple the output of the light you're carrying and give at least 3 brightness settings? $0 + Creativity! That's a pretty good cost/benefit ratio IMHO.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Apr 27, 2007)

Where's that old picture of the guy who took a ginormous Harbor Freight bazillion candle power rechargeable searchlight, and duct-taped thirty-seven other flashlights around the perimeter of its bezel? It's got to be somewhere in Homemade and Modified lights...


----------



## GearAddictionDotOrg (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmm, wasn't sure what to think at first, but I'm kind of liking it. Lots of light, small package, seperatable. And if you need the strap, in a bind--no pun intended--you've got it. Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

Daekar said:


> Unfortunately I think you might continue to get that reaction... I like the idea, actually - it's a simple solution to producing more light in a usable package using lights you already have on hand! The reason you may get a less than stellar reaction from some is that you've essentially created a Milkyspit 3-emitter light running on a parallel battery arrangement with some extra size because of the 3 different aluminum housings. Not that I'm criticizing - how much did it cost you to triple the output of the light you're carrying and give at least 3 brightness settings? $0 + Creativity! That's a pretty good cost/benefit ratio IMHO.


Regretably, I think there will be a lot more HEAT directed at me for my images. I will deal with it, knowing that all detractors have not experienced luminous Nirvana until they have tried it.

$0 + "my natural creativity" ("Igor's natural creativity") = a match made in heaven......*and 247lm*! 

Hey you're right. I am INDIRECTLY in competition with my homeboy milkyspit, the bad**s dude who took my U60 and made it a U133 via the process of Seoul_mation_! By the way, I am in DIRECT competition with myself. The same dude built me a Project M light = *375lm* via three Seouls..... Code name "M375."

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

Ty_Bower said:


> Where's that old picture of the guy who took a ginormous Harbor Freight bazillion candle power rechargeable searchlight, and duct-taped thirty-seven other flashlights around the perimeter of its bezel? It's got to be somewhere in Homemade and Modified lights...


I would like to say that I gave him that idea.....but I would be lieing! Alas, I am not that much of a genius!

Jeff


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't care if some fellow CPFers laugh at your idea  I am already looking for my velcro straps and deciding which lights I want to put together.

:goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob:


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

GearAddictionDotOrg said:


> Hmm, wasn't sure what to think at first, but I'm kind of liking it. Lots of light, small package, seperatable. And if you need the strap, in a bind--no pun intended--you've got it. Not bad. Not bad at all.


Thank you Sir. May I commend you for having good taste, even though you have only three CPF posts under your belt? It has been an honor being the subject of your third post.

Jeff
:naughty:


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

Kilovolt said:


> I don't care if some fellow CPFers laugh at your idea  I am already looking for my velcro straps and deciding which lights I want to put together.
> 
> :goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob:


Thank you as well, Sir. Your comment is as powerful and as full of "potential" as your CPF username. Let me know how it works out. Remember, the stack excels in fit when the three lights are the same. Do you have three HDS lights? I mention HDS lights because they are totally cylindrical and butt up to each other perfectly.

Jeff


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 27, 2007)

To start with I'm putting together an Inova X1 for short range illumination, a Lumapower M3 for mid range and a Fenix L1D CE for long range. Very similar in diameter and length. Then we shall see what other combinations I can think of.

I'am afraid that a long night is about to begin......


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

Kilovolt said:


> To start with, I'm putting together an Inova X1 for short range illumination, a Lumapower M3 for mid range and a Fenix L1D-CE for long range. Very similar in diameter and length. Then we shall see what other combinations I can think of.
> 
> I'm afraid that a long night is about to begin......


I didn't mean to sound cocky in the last few posts, but as I said in my opening post, the idea is practical. You, kilovolt will have many sleepless nights thinking of all the possible combinations. The more lights you own, the less sleep you will get! :laughing: Blame your decline in health on Igor! 

Jeff


----------



## sclemin1 (Apr 27, 2007)

luxlover said:


> Man, I'm getting slaughtered over here! It's a massacre! Two out of two posts written, each with less than an exuberant/ecstatic reaction to my images. It just makes me want to
> If I see either you "PMS" or you "TOOCRUEL" needing to borrow a light in a life or death situation, I will have no choice but to say "sorry gentlemen, I only have _one light here_ and I need it to save my own butt!"
> 
> Be good skeptics,
> Jeff


 
Well..... This isn't a bad post at all, I'm going to strap 3 MKII-Xs together running 14500's. As long as they don't catch on fire it should be great.
(I must be board or something  )


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 27, 2007)

Dear luxlover,

Your idea, which you have executed to great effect, is one that I have been aware of and have been leaning towards for quite some time. The concept and capability is fantastic and very efficient, despite what the naysayers may blurt out. Disregard their utterances luxlover, they are probably just jealous of 247 lumens in the palm of your hand and the cost that this represents. 

Now, when you take multiple identical off the shelf LED lights, such as the Fenix L2D CE with a true 113 lumens out the front, and take 3 such flashlights, and bundle them with thick tight fitting rubber bicycle inner tube into one package (leaving the head exposed for thermal dissipation)… 339 lumens on 6AA batteries correct? For $56.50 each including delivery from this page at Fenix-store.com or $169.50 total cost. 339 lumens, in your hand, even in a baggy jean pocket, with multi modes. Why isn’t this being done? _I was about to buy 2 more L2D CE and do just this_ but flinched at the Fenix quality.

Now I’m looking at 3 to 5 of the new Inova T3’s bundled together. [font=&quot]It appears a true 80 lumens may be emitted by this light. So [/font]240 - 400 lumens in an extremely reliable and strong package. Multiple redundant individual light elements with isolated power supplies. What light can do this? Undo the Velcro strap and release the separate lights – they can be passed out to individual members of a “team”. 

Elektrolumens makes nice lights, multi emitter arrays and all that, but, the inherent weaknesses of a single power supply and a single physical compartment for the electronics is trumped by having multiple lights bundled. You gain awesome redundancy, multi mode operation by automatic default, total flexibility as to the number of emitters you wish to carry for the given task… the list of advantages is endless. And yet no one is doing this. As an amateur psychologist I find this fascinating. There must be some amazing conditioned consumer response to not using multiple tools simultaneously to obtain a desired end result…. It would make a beautiful thesis paper I’m sure. 

Luxlover, I salute you. Continue in this train of thought. Explore further with inexpensive off the shelf lights. Other’s may begin to see the possibilities and start to emulate this groundbreaking “out of the box” thinking pattern. 

Yes everyone, hundreds of lumens in your hand for a few hundred dollars, right now, no wait, no custom builds, no extra failure mode penalties - only a rich reward of redundancy and extended functionality await!


----------



## skalomax (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks pretty cool.

How would you Hold It though?

It looks like It's a "fatty"


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 27, 2007)

The idea is really good - like those three L2D CE's as Cydonia suggested. That wouldn't be too "fatty" either. The only downpoint I see is the time you need to switch on/off all of them. Maybe a little mod, to connect all the tailcaps into one switch? (like three wire running from the tailcaps into one switch).


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

Since some of us are taking this post, intended as a goof, somewhat seriously, I see it fit to advise those who will be attempting such a stack of lights to find a material that can be used between one light and another so as not to mar the finish with which your lights are equipped. If metal to metal contact exists, _I can assure_ you that your lights will get marred exactly at the point when you snug the velcro strap and they are squeezed radially toward the center of the stack. Only three small pieces of insulating material needs to be used, with the length being at least that of the lights in contact. In addition, when the strap is tight and the lights are used as a unit of three, they will move against each other no matter how tightly you strap them together. The strength of the hook and latch teeth on the velcro strap will determine the amount of movement between lights. With a baffle of some foam type tape between one light and another, absolutely nothing will happen to any of the lights, and the friction of the foam itself will further prevent any movement. This will help maintain parallelism between lights.

I made an observation while shining the stack of lights onto a white shiny sheet of plastic at a distance of three inches. When the three lights are properly aligned, meaning perfectly parallel to each other, their hotspots will maintain their center to center distances and not intersect, while their sidespills will intersect and become additive yielding an unusual beam pattern of three teardrops. As the distance increases, the hotspots will begin to intersect and become additive. Getting away from close quarter white wall testing, I can tell you that when shining the stack in the lit lobby of my apartment building, the amount of light at the far end of the lobby, about 120 feet, was impressive. Hey what do you think happens when 247lm is shined on a wall? It lights it up!

I believe that I have just hit upon the tip of the iceberg with this concept. There is so much more to examine and adjust. For now, no matter what you lighting aficionados post, there is real potential in this idea. The nice thing about it is that you need not go out and buy any more lights to make it happen. All you do is take lights you already own with similar diameters and fairly cylyndrical lengths, and slap them together. What could be easier than that?

Here's an example of sheer luminous Nirvana.....
For those of you who have had three HDS lights get a Seoul emitter replacement by my buddy milkyspit, or one of the other prominent modders.....imagine putting three such lights, which usually end up with at least 120lm output, in a stack for a *360lm* handheld stubby little "fatty" (skalomax term) light? I will leave you with that mental image.....

Is this a goof now? I think not......

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

sclemin1 said:


> Well..... This isn't a bad post at all, I'm going to strap 3 MKII-Xs together running 14500's. As long as they don't catch on fire it should be great.
> (I must be board or something  )


I am currently working on air cooling for those of us with lights that have excellent heatsinking and develop high temperatures at their outer extremities!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 27, 2007)

This has been a very funny thread to read..lol :laughing: I know it's kinda silly, but it's still fun to mess around and experiment. I did it with 3 LODs, two of them were Crees. I spaced them with some camera mounting plate rubber and strapped them together tightly. It made for a very small package. It was hard to turn each bezel to the correct mode but was very bright when they were all on high with 10440s.


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> Dear luxlover,
> Your idea, which you have executed to great effect, is one that I have been aware of and have been leaning towards for quite some time. The concept and capability is fantastic and very efficient, despite what the naysayers may blurt out. Disregard their utterances luxlover, they are probably just jealous of 247 lumens in the palm of your hand and the cost that this represents.
> 
> Now, when you take multiple identical off the shelf LED lights, such as the Fenix L2D CE with a true 113 lumens out the front, and take 3 such flashlights, and bundle them with thick tight fitting rubber bicycle inner tube into one package (leaving the head exposed for thermal dissipation)… 339 lumens on 6AA batteries correct? For $56.50 each including delivery from this page at Fenix-store.com or $169.50 total cost. 339 lumens, in your hand, even in a baggy jean pocket, with multi modes. Why isn’t this being done? _I was about to buy 2 more L2D CE and do just this_ but flinched at the Fenix quality.
> ...


Brilliant assessment of the situation. Maybe you and I could do a joint thesis on this "human phenomenon?" After all, my minor in college was psychology, and I am "crazy" enough to undertake such a mission! :naughty:

I like your thick tight fitting bicycle inner tube idea as the strapping member. The key to a perfect beam pattern is to make sure that the lights stay perfectly parallel when they are united. The laws of physics dictate that all forces applied from the outside will be directed toward the center of the stack, meaning that the lights will be pressed against each other equally by the tube or velcro strap.

I thank you for your support, and hope that those who read this thread will at least pose the question "what if it works?", before moving on to another lighting project.

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Apr 27, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Looks pretty cool.
> 
> How would you Hold It though?
> 
> It looks like It's a "fatty"


What seems most natural to me is holding it in the palm of your hand from the bottom, with your thumb wrapping around it from the bottom. The thumb can be used to turn on any or all of the lights.

Those who have held a SureFire M6 light will have a similar feel for the 2 3/8" width of the stack of lights that are in the 1" diameter area.

Jeff


----------



## iocheretyanny (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey, What a great idea if I say so my self. 

Maybe some one can come up with a custom multi light holder, that will sell like hotcakes. There are many Fenix's out there.....


----------



## Bogus1 (Apr 27, 2007)

For some time I have been using bicycle velco strap clamps. They separate the lights and make a nice holder that actually adds carry options. I have used large sizes for 2 mag 4000 lumen hotwires for 8,000 lumens, but it's not worth it. However for smaller lights it is a great way to mix and match flood/throw, tints, colors, or just add lumens etc. On post #33 of this CPF thread is a pic of such a rig.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1712945#post1712945


----------



## mdocod (Apr 27, 2007)

> Where's that old picture of the guy who took a ginormous Harbor Freight bazillion candle power rechargeable searchlight, and duct-taped thirty-seven other flashlights around the perimeter of its bezel? It's got to be somewhere in Homemade and Modified lights...



that guy was me. And I love this triplet-flashlight idea... I've been considering permanently mounting my 2 brinkman maxfires together, since they are always in my pocket together anyways. (1 with a HO-4, the other with a HO-9), 







eventually.. that led to a more user friendly solution:


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey thats cool, a True 3 level light


----------



## Rob187 (Apr 27, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Daekar (Apr 28, 2007)

This thread actually got me thinking... did some drawing... hopefully can post a picture of a better drawing tomorrow. It doesn't involve straps but it does involve three lights...


----------



## luxlover (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: A "TWO BANGER" stack of EDC lights!*

More stacking fun! Look at how perfectly my two HDS lights get along. Their beams are perfectly parallel. Maximum combined output = 193lm.


----------



## luxlover (Apr 28, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> This has been a very funny thread to read..lol :laughing: I know it's kinda silly, but it's still fun to mess around and experiment. I did it with 3 LODs, two of them were Crees. I spaced them with some camera mounting plate rubber and strapped them together tightly. It made for a very small package. It was hard to turn each bezel to the correct mode but was very bright when they were all on high with 10440s.


Good work. Obviously, there are some limitations in stacking lights. One is that unless the tailcaps of twisty lights are free to turn, the lights cannot be stacked. Again, this idea works best when the stacked lights have clicky tailcaps and have fairly cylindrical form factors.

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Apr 28, 2007)

iocheretyanny said:


> Hey, What a great idea if I say so my self.
> 
> Maybe some one can come up with a custom multi light holder, that will sell like hotcakes. There are many Fenix's out there.....


You may say so, but I have already said so in your behalf. Big things can happen when lights are stacked. I have yet to find a better method of attaching them than my velcro strap. I'm still looking, though!

Don't plan on you and I will becoming as rich as Bill Gates with this idea. :laughing: The Fenix lights' form factor is ideal for stacking, with almost all of them having the same diameter body. I still recommend the stacking of lights with clicky tailcaps.

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Apr 28, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> The idea is really good - like those three L2D CE's as Cydonia suggested. That wouldn't be too "fatty" either. The only downpoint I see is the time you need to switch on/off all of them. Maybe a little mod, to connect all the tailcaps into one switch? (like three wire running from the tailcaps into one switch).


With only clicky equipped lights in a stack, it should take two seconds to turn on two or three lights, so no time is lost. It would certainly be nice to design a single press device that will press all three buttons of a three light stack by just pressing a single button in it's center. For now, if three HDS lights are stacked, then we will just have to quickly turn on each one. This should not be a problem for anybody.

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Apr 28, 2007)

Bogus1 said:


> For some time, I have been using bicycle velco strap clamps. They separate the lights and make a nice holder that actually adds carry options. I have used large sizes for 2 Mag 4,000 lumen hotwires for 8,000 lumens, but it's not worth it. However for smaller lights it is a great way to mix and match flood/throw, tints, colors, or just add lumens etc. On post #33 of this CPF thread is a pic of such a rig.


Nice rig! The best method of attachment is that which will keep all lights parallel to each other. Indeed, carrying two monster sized lights is not very practical.....even if the end result is an 8,000 lumen behemoth. :naughty:

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Apr 28, 2007)

mdocod said:


> That guy was me. I love this triplet-flashlight idea... I've been considering permanently mounting my 2 Brinkman MaxFires together, since they are always in my pocket together anyways. (1 with a HO-4, the other with a HO-9),
> 
> eventually.. that led to a more user friendly solution:


I definitely like the light behind curtain #2, since I like symmetry.....

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Apr 28, 2007)

Daekar said:


> This thread actually got me thinking... did some drawing... hopefully can post a picture of a better drawing tomorrow. It doesn't involve straps, but it does involve three lights...


For an AutoCAD guy like myself, this is a super tease! :laughing: Hurry up and plot that puppy! 

Jeff


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have found that three lights make a cumbersome bundle so I chose a two lights rig that is more easy to handle. I have joined a throwy Fenix L1D CE (L91 lithium primary) and a floody Lumapower M3 (123 lithium primary). Total weight approx 150 grams (5 Oz.) versus 175 grams (6 Oz.) of my SF U2.
















The result is really good, the two beams mix very well and the power om my new "Luxlover XX2" is absolutely satisfying. I hope that Luxlover allows me to name my new baby after him.  

I strongly suggest other CPFers to follows this route because it shows good promises.

:goodjob: Luxlover !!


:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## luxlover (Apr 28, 2007)

Kilovolt said:


> I have found that three lights make a cumbersome bundle, so I chose a two light rig that is easier to handle. I have joined a throwy Fenix L1D-CE (L91 lithium primary) and a floody Lumapower M3 (123 lithium primary). Total weight, approx. 150 grams (5 Oz.) versus 175 grams (6 Oz.) for my SF U2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buon giorno e grazie Signore,
A nice blend of lights, sure to let you "see the light" on your darkest days! 

You have my blessing as to naming your "creation" after me. You can tell the little darling to call me *Jeff dello zio!

*Jeff
Consigliere di uso della pila


----------



## TOOCOOL (Apr 28, 2007)

Lux ........the headlights on my car are not very bright, do you think I could bundle three cars together, would the velcro hold


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 28, 2007)

This is fun.
It has been a long time since I read a thread and can do something right away.

I started out with a L0D-ce, L0P-se and Solitaire. Gave up on the Soli and just tied the 2 Fenix together. I just used regular rubber bands. To stop the lights swinging in the direction where the 3rd light would be I strapped a couple of flat plastic (used to keep bags of bread shut) one on each side of the lights.

- 2 lights instead of 3 makes for a flat more pocketable package.
- The lights tend to swing in the direction of the missing 3rd light as I cannot tie the tail ends together.
- I do not get much increase in brightness as the L0P-se is much dimmer than the L0D-ce.
- the high mode is the 3rd node which is a PITA for operation. Now if Ultrafire would hurry up and release a single mode 302C SSC-P4 AAA light that will take 10440s.
- my flimsy cotraptio will probably fall apart if I try to use it for real.

But it's fun putting it together.


----------



## Silversurfer (Apr 28, 2007)

For a month or so , I've been using two L2D-CE, bound together with some serious thick rubberbands, modded with the HDS mild diffuser to eliminate Fenix rings. Redundancy, functionality, a wall of light, reasonable throw (ymmv), reasonable size, and multiple output levels. The rubber bands also serve as a cushion should the two banger be dropped. I highly recommend it.


----------



## luxlover (Apr 28, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> Lux ........the headlights on my car are not very bright, do you think I could bundle three cars together, would the velcro hold


You could easily bundle three cars together to increase brightness, and thereby safety. But you would have to abide by state law and place a sign on the back of the cars saying *"Caution: WIDE LOAD!"*

As for velcro, YES, a long strip of velcro in a width of say 12" should "stack" your three cars laterally just fine. I am sure I need not remind you that you should also carry a few smaller portable EDC lights, just in case the batteries/alternators of each car fails to perform properly..... "simultaneously!"

Jeff


----------



## nein166 (Apr 28, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> Lux ........the headlights on my car are not very bright, do you think I could bundle three cars together, would the velcro hold


 
:lolsign: You might want to throw a ratchet strap around those big boys


----------



## Daekar (Apr 29, 2007)

OK, so here's what I was thinking... it's not really a stack of lights at all, but a group of light heads mounted together:









LARGER DRAWING VERSION

As I've so far envisioned it, this setup would run off of a triplet of 18650s running in parallel to maintain 3.7v - many lights take that voltage. Of course, an alternative battery holder module or body could be devised to hold 3v primaries, AA, or whatever.

The head has 3 female threaded holes in it where the user would place the appropriate thread adapter for the light heads intended for use. This means that as long as the lights were running on the same voltage, you could have thread adapters that would allow the use of different thread-size Surefire heads, Wolf-Eyes, Lumapower, Fenix, almost whatever you wanted - there is little to nothing limiting the size of the threads on the outside aside from the size of the mounting head itself. Ideally, the male part of the thread adapter that went into the mounting head would be larger than the head it would be attaching because this is the only way I can think of that would allow sufficient contact to complete a circuit.

Although it's not on the drawing, my idea for the switching system would be a single large button which would be "Off"-"Low"-"High" (or maybe High first) and then three smaller buttons next to it that would just be On/Off for each head - so you could have any combination of lights on or off at any setting.

IMHO, the beauty of this setup is the flexibility allowed - want lots of flood but don't want to give up throw? How about two Surefire L2 heads and a Lumapower M1 head with 3 sets of two 3v lithium primaries in parallel?

Need just a pretty darn bright light...? How about 3 Wolf-Eyes Tactical Cree Heads running on 3 18650s? Should be about... 360 lumens. Or how about 3 Lumapower MRV heads, mmm?  630 emitter lumens would make me a happy camper...

And what happens when your Cree heads are rendered obsolete by the inevitable march of LED progress? Just switch them out for the new heads? Heads don't fit? No problem - the thread adapters should be simple and easy to machine - and therefore probably pretty cheap. And yes, before anybody mentions it, I forgot to draw the center conductor and surrounding insulators in the adapters... 

So obviously this is rough... I don't even think there are any numbers on there because it would have to be determined what the OD of the mount head would be (dictated by maximum size of the heads you would want to mount), what female thread size and diameter to use in the mounting head (also determines head OD and maximum mountable head size), needed depth of the mounting head, etc. Of course, weight and material reduction would be high priorities to reduce costs and increase utility of the final product. 

What does everybody think?


----------



## GearAddictionDotOrg (Apr 29, 2007)

OK, luxlover, I think this is wwmd (what would macgyver do) worthy:

http://www.gearaddiction.org/viewtopic.php?id=40


----------



## luxlover (Apr 30, 2007)

Daekar said:


> OK, so here's what I was thinking...


I, having been an AutoCAD career man since 1989, need more time to absorb your post. I would never ignore your effort. Sit tight, but hang loose!

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Apr 30, 2007)

GearAddictionDotOrg said:


> OK, luxlover, I think this is wwmd (what would macgyver do) worthy:
> 
> http://www.gearaddiction.org/viewtopic.php?id=40


Thanks for the pat on the back. I am very sure that there is not one person who loves flashlights who has NOT thought of bonding together two or more lights. On the surface, they probably thought that it was a futile effort to get more light, and eventually dismissed the idea on the grounds that it looked silly or had an unmanageable form factor. I, being a "function over form" type, appreciate any human engineering improvement in the use of a device, and disregard cosmetic and aesthetic considerations for the most part.

Jeff


----------



## DM51 (Apr 30, 2007)

A laser "spotter" coaxially mounted on a powerful searchlight is a possibility (maybe someone has tried it already). The idea would be to line up the target with the laser first, before zapping it with 400 mega-lumens or whatever.


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 30, 2007)

You know, this is neither here nor there, but there really should be a section of tips, hints, tricks... not sure what the best label would be... that makes these sorts of things easy to locate. There's a middle ground between stock lights and outright mods... the former entails doing NOTHING to the light... not much flashaholic about that! While the latter implies soldering, gluing, fabrication... possibly a little more than some folks might want to dive into. The iocheretyanny/luxlover velcro strap technique sits squarely on the middle ground between those two extremes. Good stuff... but where to put it on CPF?
:thinking:

Anyway, just some thinking out loud here, please excuse if I'm blabbing aimlessly! oo:

BTW, three of TVODRD's Tank Spotlights... THAT I'd like to see! :naughty:


----------



## luxlover (Apr 30, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> You know, this is neither here nor there, but there really should be a section of tips, hints, tricks... not sure what the best label would be... that makes these sorts of things easy to locate. There's a middle ground between stock lights and outright mods... the former entails doing NOTHING to the light... not much flashaholic about that! While the latter implies soldering, gluing, fabrication... possibly a little more than some folks might want to dive into. The iocheretyanny/luxlover velcro strap technique sits squarely on the middle ground between those two extremes. Good stuff... but where to put it on CPF?
> :thinking:
> 
> Anyway, just some thinking out loud here, please excuse if I'm blabbing aimlessly! oo:
> ...


Aimless blabbing and *LOUD* thinking are talents of yours...*AND I FOR ONE LIKE THEM!* I have no idea where to place "tricks of the trade" ideas, though.

For the record.....Igor's idea and my elaboration of it are not mods, but rather adaptive uses available to all of us who own several lights of similar size.

Scott, yesterday on the phone you asked me why I didn't think of it before? The same question could be posed to Igor. MY answer is that it was right in front of my nose and I didn't see it. I would never have seen it until Igor suggested it. This just proves that our brains work in different ways, processing the same exact information our senses pick up at the same place at the same time....*differently*! In my case, I must look farther away from my nose in order to see what has always been THERE!

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (May 2, 2007)

*BUMP....


*


----------



## mcmc (May 2, 2007)

With the advent of the cheap CR123 Cree lights at DX, I was thinking of buying three and bundling them just as you have, for use on my bicycle. I think it would work well, but perhaps need a sturdier binder and mount.


----------



## luxlover (May 3, 2007)

mcmc said:


> With the advent of the cheap CR123 Cree lights at DX, I was thinking of buying three and bundling them just as you have, for use on my bicycle. I think it would work well, but perhaps need a sturdier binder and mount.


You have my blessing...... :naughty:

I am thinking of finding an "alternate" method of binding the lights, not that the portrayed velcro concept is faulty. With enough velcro in the width and a means of binding the lights with some type of very stiff elastic band, the lights you will bind together will not separate.

A heart warming story to ensue...
When I was a brash young lad of 19, I used to travel back from my girlfriend's home on a ten speed bicycle at 2AM in the morning, with an old style five D cell freebie Radio Shack 14" grey plastic bodied flashlight. My method of attaching it to the center of the drop handlebar was an old tire inner tube wrapped criss-cross style over and under the flashlight and bar. Despite it's long length and the nasty condition of the streets, the light kept stable on the bar. We are now in year 2007, and I am sure that some of us will be able to find a failsafe binding solution for our lights! 

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (May 4, 2007)

*BUMP....


*


----------



## Cydonia (May 4, 2007)

I fear the people are not yet ready to receive your message of light luxlover...
They are bound by their old prejudices to the concept of a single light...
There is little hope for them. You've done your best.


----------



## skalomax (May 4, 2007)

luxlover said:


> *BUMP....*


 
Your colorful bumps will be the end of me! :lolsign:


----------



## DM51 (May 5, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Your colorful bumps will be the end of me! :lolsign:


Yes - I can understand the RGB, but what the hell is the cyan doing in there, upsetting the color balance?


----------



## luxlover (May 5, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Your colorful bumps will be the end of me! :lolsign:


Call me for counseling.....and a cure! 

Jeff
Quack Shrink


----------



## luxlover (May 5, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Yes - I can understand the RGB, but what the hell is the cyan doing in there, upsetting the color balance?


You are correct. Cyan is an eyesore. How is this rendition?.....
*BUMP..


*


----------



## mutant (May 6, 2007)

Hey this is a good idea lux. Like, why didn't I think of that. 

Here's something you might want to try.






Now my drawing isn't so good. Kinda looks like a film projector reel :laughing: The holes should be bigger but you get the general idea. You can still use the strap to hold them in place. Also you could make it half of a hole so you could just clip it in place instead of dropping in the hole. For only 3 flashlights you could make a triangle instead. 
I just might make one of these when I get more flashlights.

Hope to see some more ideas on this


----------



## nein166 (May 6, 2007)

mutant said:


> Hey this is a good idea lux. Like, why didn't I think of that.
> 
> Here's something you might want to try.
> 
> ...


 
I like that! If its made of silicone or real stretchy rubber with a hard plastic rod it could fit different size lights togethter. The holes could be half inch and stretch around the light body. A plus for the triangle shape is it wouldn't roll away. 
Or go cheap make it out of cardboard, custom for any arrangement of lights.


----------



## nein166 (May 6, 2007)

Well I might as well show off how cheap I am. I had some black foam board laying around so I punched some holes in it. Heres what I got

The *1-2-3-Banger* actually its more like 1-19-3 but thats not 





The A1 is a SSC Flupic. The A19 is a XR-E Flupic. And the A3 is a TWOJ 917 DB. Louie says "Meow".

Here's a beamshot thru the glass table.





The beams merge together well, and all the lights click on.
Ti bezel rings are shiney


----------



## Kilovolt (May 6, 2007)

What's the reaction of your cat ?? Just Meow ??

:goodjob:


----------



## luxlover (May 6, 2007)

nein166 said:


> Well I might as well show off how cheap I am. I had some black foam board laying around so I punched some holes in it. Heres what I got
> 
> The *1-2-3-Banger* actually its more like 1-19-3 but thats not
> 
> ...


In two hours time I will be seeing your "contraption"......face to face! So brace yourself for a full spectrum evaluation. Obviously, my "three banger" stack will be with me for comparison...

By the way, does my velcro strap fastener look any less cheap than your setup.....I think not! KISS applies in this case, and both of us have adhered to the meaning of this acronyn _to the fullest extent!_

Jeff


----------



## DM51 (May 6, 2007)

You guys are very unambitious with your triple-barrel assemblies.

*THIS* is the sort of thing you need as the basis for a good multi-barrel array:


----------



## sween1911 (May 7, 2007)

This thread reminds me of the movie "Of Unknown Origin". Peter Weller is hunting a massive sewer rat in a New York brownstone. At one point, he uses two flashlights taped together to search the house. Great movie!


----------



## luxlover (May 7, 2007)

sween1911 said:


> This thread reminds me of the movie "Of Unknown Origin". Peter Weller is hunting a massive sewer rat in a New York brownstone. At one point, he uses two flashlights taped together to search the house. Great movie!


Forget about "great movie." How about "great lighting idea!." Did Peter get the rat?

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (May 7, 2007)

Yesterday I saw "LIVE!" Brian's contraption as portrayed in his post #63. The final stack was very securely mounted inside the two thick foam sheets. It is a little too bulky for my taste, but effective nonetheless. Total light output was very high. Keep on truckin', Brian!

Jeff


----------



## sween1911 (May 7, 2007)

luxlover said:


> Forget about "great movie." How about "great lighting idea!." Did Peter get the rat?
> 
> Jeff


 
Aw come on! I can't ruin it for you!  Here's a hint, he does employ a baseball bat with nails driven into it.


----------



## luxlover (May 8, 2007)

sween1911 said:


> Aw come on! I can't ruin it for you!  Here's a hint, he does employ a baseball bat with nails driven into it.


That is a very unconventional way of playing baseball. But rats don't play by any rules, so why should Peter?

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (May 10, 2007)

*BUMP..


*


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (May 10, 2007)

Luxy, you are mad as a bag of spoons my friend - Look what you've started here.





Free



for an insane thread.






CFU


----------



## luxlover (May 11, 2007)

Casual Flashlight User said:


> Luxy, you are mad as a bag of spoons my friend - Look what you've started here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve,
Thank you for acknowledging this "insanely maddening" thread. As the initiator of it, I am exercising my right to a free
*BUMP..

*Jeff


----------



## luxlover (May 13, 2007)

A Momma's Day bump today.....

*BUMP..



*


----------



## DM51 (May 13, 2007)

luxlover said:


> A Momma's Day bump today.....
> 
> *BUMP..*


*Magenta!!!? BAAAARFFF!!!*


----------



## luxlover (May 13, 2007)

DM51 said:


> *Magenta!!!? BAAAARFFF!!!*


Not magenta ........*PINK for Dearest Mother!  *I will be back to my usual royal blue tomorrow, so you can remove your sunglasses!


----------



## luxlover (May 15, 2007)

The return of the multicolored _Rainbow Brite_ *BUMP..


*


----------



## luxlover (May 20, 2007)

*BUMP..


*


----------



## LEDninja (May 20, 2007)

OH NOOOOo! We ran our 3 Bangers too looong. Burnt out the phospers in the LEDs. The colours are fading...


luxlover said:


> The return of the multicolored _Rainbow Brite_ *BUMP..
> *





luxlover said:


> *BUMP..
> *


I got a couple of extra L0D-CEs for gifts. As I was inserting Eneloops in them...uh...I remembered this thread. So out came the rubber bands.
A 3 banger L0D-CE on Eneloops is not as bright as Electrolumens My Little Friend on high (3x3W or 3xSSC-P4). but beat them when MLF is on low. And the 3 Banger stack is only the length of the body of MLF minus the head.
Darn. Didn't have any 10440s.
Darn darn. If I order 10440s they won't get here before the gifts are given.
The surprising thing is the 3 stack is not as stable as the 2 stack I had before (see post 41). And it is a lot harder to turn on the lights.


----------



## el_vato (May 21, 2007)

can you guys please post a beam shot or two... 
thanks 
el_vato


----------



## rufusdufus (May 22, 2007)

I think that is a great idea.
I have been planning just such a combination myself.
I own a ELEKTROLUMENS STUNNER and can see the advantages of more than 1 reflector pointing at the same focus point.
This is a very affordable way of doing that.(when using the cheap Chinese lights that are available now,some with great beams and good size reflectors).
However I was thinking of using plaster to form an exact cast that could fit between the lights so as to give an exact focus.


----------



## LEDninja (May 22, 2007)

Don't have digital camera or place on net to post pictures. Anyways a 3 banger L0D-CE is not stable (i can only strap together the heads, the tails keep trying to move away from alignment) I think running just one L0D-CE on 10440 will give the same brightness as a 3 banger on NiMH. 3xL0D-CE costs $132. My Little Friends cost $110 (pre-sale) & $120.


----------



## DM51 (May 22, 2007)

The next logical step up would be a 7-banger. Lights that are perfectly cylindrical would be ideal, as these would be perfectly parallel when strapped together. 7 would make a tidy hexagon shape.

Anyone got 7 HDSs to show us?


----------



## luxlover (Jun 2, 2007)

*BUMP!*


----------



## luxlover (Jul 16, 2007)

*BUMP!*


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jul 16, 2007)

This thread has more bumps than the streets of Brooklyn


----------



## luxlover (Jul 16, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> This thread has more bumps than the streets of Brooklyn


Top o' the day to you, lad. Where have you been hiding? Indeed, we have a lot of bumps, potholes and traffic. These flaws give us our character!

Jeff


----------



## knot (Jul 26, 2007)

Why doesn't someone just use a rubber block with holes cut out for insertion?


----------



## flash_bang (Jul 26, 2007)

Why don't people make triangular flashlights and then stack them together like the Zelda triforce symbol? Just a weird idea…
HAGO,
Flash


----------



## Hodsta (Jul 26, 2007)

[email protected] (Orb) has something along similar lines on his website, not quite as portable but impressive nontheless. 11 Orb RAWs!

http://www.lummi.co.uk/pics/unusual/target0.html


----------



## merlocka (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL. Someone posted a link to this thread in my thread (link below), and I thought I'd share my 11-banger.






https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174218


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 8, 2007)

:thinking:

Pity I've only got a couple of Lyckebys... and one of those now has a Cree in it.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 9, 2007)

I bought 3 MTE SSC  1 mode for gifts. Have to check them all out before gift wrapping. Made myself a 3 banger. Brighter than everything I have except My Little Friends. I expected the 3xSSC Little Friend to be brighter but am surprised the 3x3W (TWOJ) is also brighter. Elektrolumens must be driving the LEDs really hard.
Then my eyes fell on my original MTE. Now I have a 4 stack in a parallelogram pattern.


----------



## bouncer (Nov 9, 2007)

mdocod said:


> that guy was me. And I love this triplet-flashlight idea... I've been considering permanently mounting my 2 brinkman maxfires together, since they are always in my pocket together anyways. (1 with a HO-4, the other with a HO-9),
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell us about the more user friendly that looks awesome !!!


----------

